# If you could write a note to your younger self what would you say in 2 words?



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

The title of a post says it all :If you could write a note to your younger self what would you say in only 2-3 words?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

schigolch, believe


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Dear younger (!!!) me,

I have somehow managed to discover time travel! Scary, huh? It's a long story, but to put it simply, I've finally succeded in forcing time to go backwards. You can't remember it because it happened in the future. I don't have much to ask of you really, just don't die in any way so I won't poof out of existence. Life in the future is too good to miss. I recommend that you wait and see it for yourself! Thank you very much for taking the time to read this letter and I hope you have a nice day!

All the best!

The future you


P.S. That artbook. You promised everyone you'd finish it. Don't ever forget about this. I'm warning you, you irresponsible clod.


--

This is more than two words, but two to three words cannot possibly suffice.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Compound interest.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Buy real estate (property/ land)


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Have no fear.

P.S. Global markets will crash in 2008.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Don't abandon fiddling!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

less internet!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Funny enough I wrote a poem-letter to my younger self the other day, but it wasn't really an advice poem...kind of pessimistic actually.

My letter for this post and for brevity: It gets better


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi! :wave:

(why can't I say what I want without having to pad with unnecessary verbiage!?)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Grow up!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey younger Dim7. I'm from the future and I'd like to tell you that:

On 13 November 2015, the Union Election Commission announced results that increase the total number of seats held by the National League for Democracy in the Pyithu Hluttaw to 238, and the total number of seats in the Pyidaungsu Hluttaw to 348, surpassing the number of seats needed (50% + 1 for a total of 329, including seats cancelled in the election) to be the majority party in the National Assembly. With these seats, the NLD now has enough votes to elect the next President of Myanmar. The NLD's seat gains later extended to both houses of parliament, which give it control over national legislation, as well as the passing of bills.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Avoid the stupid stuff (that would have to be defined for my younger self). 
2. Focus more on a good education (it trains your mind and will get you into a better paying job). 
3. Focus more on classical music. 
4. Be patient because your life will come together in God's time, which could be sooner if you avoid the stupid stuff.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Slow down sometimes.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Pay attention, fool!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

"There is no glory in making music. Train and enlist to Légion Etrangère."


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Everyone here is saying more than 2 words lol

I would say:

Practice! Glazunov!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Simple: "Learn More"


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Another one:

Watch out!!!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I wouldn't have listened


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

"Time travel sucks."


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> "Time travel sucks."


Yeah, you could go back and try improving your life and end up making it worse.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Enjoy, work, hard.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

What makes me think my younger self would take any notice of anything I have to say? If I don't believe me now I'm the 'older and wiser' person the OP envisages, I'm surely less likely to believe me then.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Krummhorn said:


> Simple: "Learn More"


Hear hear :tiphat:


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

"Kill yourself (jk)"


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

"Cut RED wire".


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Life gets better.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

React less, think more!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Read more atonality threads!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

More polls!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

To myself in 1997:

Don't _vote_ for him, just drive that ****** wooden stake in!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

**** ***** *******


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

You're utterly perfect as you are. Keep doing what you're doing!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Life gets better






...is a load of claptrap. It's only going to get better if you take action and not just sit around hoping for some miracle to happen.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

TurnaboutVox said:


> To myself in 1997:
> 
> Don't _vote_ for him, just drive that ****** wooden stake in!


To _myself_ in 1997:

No you can stay inside forever! Stop trying to get back in, that'll only make it hard for your mother! Haven't you ever heard of _life_


----------



## robinreusch (Oct 21, 2015)

Don't Hesitate. I used to hesitate a lot while speaking to anyone.


----------



## Dawood (Oct 11, 2015)

Look behind you...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't be naughty!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Encourage Coag's naughtiness!


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> Read more atonality threads!


"atonality rocks!"'d be a good one.

As it is, "Don't panic."


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Don't be naughty!


YES COAG.... Don't be naughty.... ಠ__ಠ


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> YES COAG.... Don't be naughty.... ಠ__ಠ


 ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

--------------


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

carpe diem. Something I have regretted not doing in the past that I take advantage of now.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Move to Colorado


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

"Be yourself, but apply yourself. Don't be afraid to fail."

I think I still need to hear this even as an adult.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2015)

Be succinct and


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't read this


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

**** off! .


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

you're often mistaken!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2015)

plan ahead if possible, you numbskull


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

still meh  .


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Be happy :angel:


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> "Be yourself, but apply yourself. Don't be afraid to fail."
> 
> I think I still need to hear this even as an adult.


Words I need on a daily basis.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Get outta bed!


----------

